# I am a total copycat



## newbie (Feb 17, 2011)

I tell you, what would we do without Amanda? and Lyn? And all the others that tell us their tips and tricks?

Of course I made soap tonight and put some of the micas into oil (I used castor and OO) and used them for the tops of two soaps. 

On one I put gemstone green, which always looks black when mixed into soap batter, and crucible gold, which turns a bronzy brown in batter, and passion orange, which is just a great color. After I dribbled and began swirling, I realized that I might have overdone it- it looks a bit heavy on the top so we'll see if the oil gets absorbed or not. That one is Ginger Pear, which will turn tan. 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/576/img2556aj.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/830/img2557gs.jpg/


In the other, I used my 24 carat gold and Taurus Orion, which is such a spectacular color as just a mica but turns a simple medium green in batter. THere is Lotsa Lime and Soft Green swirled into the soap and then the two micas swirled on top. Coconut Lime Verbena. Both are 90% OO and 10% castor.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/39/img2559hp.jpg/

All I can say is thank you to all the people here who share what they know and give other people inspiration to try something new. It's great! And I hope you don't mind when people like me copy you.


----------



## AmyW (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh wow, those look soooo pretty!


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 18, 2011)

That's pretty!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Feb 18, 2011)

You could frame that and hang it on the wall. Art!  :wink:


----------



## agriffin (Feb 18, 2011)

Those are beautiful!!!   8)


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow ... your work is amazing!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## krissy (Feb 18, 2011)

those are spectacular! the top one is my favorite!


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Feb 18, 2011)

You're not alone! I am such a total copycat too LOL I, like everyone else I'm sure, am completely in love with Lyn's sculpted tops, and have been feverishly and quite shamelessly trying to duplicate them!   

Lovely job on those soaps, btw!


----------



## newbie (Feb 18, 2011)

I haven't even gotten THAT far, to try the sculpted tops but I think it's so nice that people don't seem to mind us trying their techniques.

Here are some pics from this am. The colors and glitteriness held up very well but I do have some divots and tracks where I poured, which I tried to capture. I have one or two pools that haven't seemed to make up their minds on whether they'll dry up or not. I'm so pleased about the colors holding that I don't care at all about the small craters!

Also, the 24 carat gold is really really bright. I thought of the person who wanted to make the soap for their parent's 50th wedding anniversary and have gold in it. This would be a great technique for the tops for that application.

http://img819.imageshack.us/i/img2573j.jpg/

http://img43.imageshack.us/i/img2562ou.jpg/

http://img833.imageshack.us/i/img2568e.jpg/

Thanks for the compliments! but I wouldn't have made these but for people sharing.

Thanks Amanda! Another door opened.


----------



## dubnica (Feb 18, 2011)

WOW those look amazing!


----------



## GreenScene (Feb 18, 2011)

Midnight Rowan said:
			
		

> I, like everyone else I'm sure, am completely in love with Lyn's sculpted tops, and have been feverishly and quite shamelessly trying to duplicate them!



In all my time soaping, I've never seen tops as beautiful as Lyn's. I almost always do lots of texture on my tops, but I can't replicate hers, even though she's nice enough to tell people how she does it. Every bar of soap she makes is like a work of art, and it's disgusting. LOL I like my tops most of the time, but they have a very different look to them than Lyn's do, so if any of y'all figure out how to get close, you better let me know. We can all be Lyn's groupies until then.


----------



## agriffin (Feb 18, 2011)

I noticed you said you mixed the mica in olive and castor?  Next time just use castor as it is super easily saponified and seems to "soak" in better.  It does take a couple of days for it to dry.

Great job!!


----------



## newbie (Feb 18, 2011)

Do you have problems with it pouring using just castor? I started with that, but it seemed so thick I wasn't sure I could get it to pour very readily, especially since I was using a very small amount (I just did the top of the 8 inch green WSP silicone mold for one). I then added a little OO so it would be thinner. I also wan't sure if the castor would drop more heavily on the soap and cause deeper tracking. Your purple and green swirl with the gold sparkle doesn't look to have tracked in too much, but it also looks like you have a much lighter hand than I!


----------



## agriffin (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh ya know...I should have said!  I used a little squirt bottle...like what a liquid colorant would come in.  It makes for a really thin line.


----------



## newbie (Feb 18, 2011)

Just tried again and used only castor. I don't have any squeeze bottles and I just mix them in 2-3 ounce dixie cups. I found once it started pouring, I just had to move fast to make the line thin. I poured my batter before trace but by the time I poured my lines and started to swirl it was starting to set up (Apple Jack and Peel) so I didn't get the best swirls, but now I know how fast to go to get the thin lines. THanks!


----------



## coco cooks (Feb 18, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love that we can all inspire each other. Love the vivid colors.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 18, 2011)

newbie said:
			
		

> I haven't even gotten THAT far, to try the sculpted tops but I think it's so nice that people don't seem to mind us trying their techniques.
> 
> Here are some pics from this am. The colors and glitteriness held up very well but I do have some divots and tracks where I poured, which I tried to capture. I have one or two pools that haven't seemed to make up their minds on whether they'll dry up or not. I'm so pleased about the colors holding that I don't care at all about the small craters!
> 
> ...



newbie - 

Your soaps are absolutely gorgeous! The last one you posted reminds me of Art Deco designs drawn by Mucha (one of my favorite artists). I'm sooo envious of your swirls. 

BTW, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. So, I think agriffin and Lyn may be flattered that they've been an inspiration. Maybe...who knows? Maybe they're not flattered and they're plotting right now to send Soap Gremlins to your house.


----------



## newbie (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh god! Have I ever posted where I live? If I haven't, they can send those gremlins to....ah..... Alaska. That's it.

I love Mucha too! The art deco era was amazing. I had this deco tile mural put up in the kitchen of the house I built (well, not me personally) because I love the lines and curves of that style.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... MEWAX%3AIT

Some of my swirls may look nice, but it's only because of the fluid nature of the soap. If I had to hand draw anything like that...? Forget it. Would never be able to get that kind of natural curve from a pen or pencil. Glad it happens in soap, though!


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Feb 19, 2011)

GreenScene said:
			
		

> In all my time soaping, I've never seen tops as beautiful as Lyn's. I almost always do lots of texture on my tops, but I can't replicate hers, even though she's nice enough to tell people how she does it. Every bar of soap she makes is like a work of art, and it's disgusting. LOL I like my tops most of the time, but they have a very different look to them than Lyn's do, so if any of y'all figure out how to get close, you better let me know. We can all be Lyn's groupies until then.



I'm right with you... have *never* seen anything as beautiful as Lyn's... they just appeal to my visual sense of luxury. 

Lyn's groupies... yes, please... where do I sign up?


----------



## newbie (Feb 19, 2011)

Perhaps everyone should save their pennies and put it in the "Lyn fund". Then we bring her here to the States and have her do a weekend seminar!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 19, 2011)

newbie said:
			
		

> Oh god! Have I ever posted where I live? If I haven't, they can send those gremlins to....ah..... Alaska. That's it.
> 
> I love Mucha too! The art deco era was amazing. I had this deco tile mural put up in the kitchen of the house I built (well, not me personally) because I love the lines and curves of that style.
> 
> ...



It doesn't matter whether you've posted where you live or not, the...Soap...Gremlins...can...find...you. Bwahahaha!  :twisted: 

I know what you mean. I can't even draw a straight line. Mucha was an incredibly talented genius. I just realized maybe that's why I'm so attracted to swirled soaps because of the resemblence to Art Nouveau.

I have to correct myself. I said Art Deco earlier instead of Nouveau.    Although, I like Art Deco, too.



			
				newbie said:
			
		

> Perhaps everyone should save their pennies and put it in the "Lyn fund". Then we bring her here to the States and have her do a weekend seminar!



Why don't we try and talk her into doing videos on youtube? Otherwise, by the time we have enough pennies, I'll be too decrepit to hold a stick blender.


----------



## GreenScene (Feb 19, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Why don't we try and talk her into doing videos on youtube? Otherwise, by the time we have enough pennies, I'll be too decrepit to hold a stick blender.



Hey - that's an excellent idea. Where do I sign the petition?


----------



## newbie (Feb 19, 2011)

I stand corrected as well. The Nouveau period had more of the organic curves than deco did, but I do love them both.

Now, the question is, what will Lyn see as an appropriate bribe for the videos? I'd hate to have to bear witness to your shaking rheumatic hand trying to push the on button for the stick blender. We'd have to get you one of those Clapper things.

The soap gremlins will have to find their way through my booby trapped house. No matter where you go, there is something to trip on, bang into, or step over, I swear. I know I'd hear them coming , the little buggers.


----------



## agriffin (Feb 19, 2011)

newbie said:
			
		

> I stand corrected as well. The Nouveau period had more of the organic curves than deco did, but I do love them both.
> 
> Now, the question is, what will Lyn see as an appropriate bribe for the videos? I'd hate to have to bear witness to your shaking rheumatic hand trying to push the on button for the stick blender. We'd have to get you one of those Clapper things.
> 
> The soap gremlins will have to find their way through my booby trapped house. No matter where you go, there is something to trip on, bang into, or step over, I swear. I know I'd hear them coming , the little buggers.



You could probably bribe her in fragrance oils?


----------



## Hazel (Feb 19, 2011)

GreenScene said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We could first try whining and pleading. Ooohh! Pleeeaze Lyn...pretty please with sugar on top...

When that doesn't work, we can try agriffin's suggestion.   



			
				newbie said:
			
		

> The soap gremlins will have to find their way through my booby trapped house. No matter where you go, there is something to trip on, bang into, or step over, I swear. I know I'd hear them coming , the little buggers.



I don't know about that. They're patient, sneaky and very, very quiet.  :wink:


----------



## krissy (Feb 19, 2011)

i have asked Lynn before about a tut and she is without a camera. she said once she had one and had some extra time, she might take some pics or something.


----------



## ewenique (Feb 19, 2011)

I appreciate the willingness of all who share their techniques, recipes, etc. on this site.  Seeing the work of other soapmakers is such an inspiration.  Imagine - fine art using soap as the medium!  Thanks, Lyn, Amanda, Newbie, Deda, and all the others who so generously offer encouragement, and even admonishment, when necessary to those of us with less experience.


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Feb 19, 2011)

I second Ewenique's sentiment. There really is no way to convey the depth of appreciation so many of us feel. Those of you who share so very generously, thank you so much!


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow guys I dont really know what to say I thank you guys for such lovely lovely comments I am pretty blown away that you love my soaps so :0)
I am a firm believer that if you dont want to share then dont post or show pics and I am happy to help with this technique. Only problem is I dont have a video recorder and think it would be much easier than with a set of photos. I could try with the photos and see how that goes or I can put the call out and see if someone would be kind enough to let me use thier video recorder to do this for my SMF buddies :0).
Dang I would so love a trip to the USA      
Just this week-end I meet a woman who contacted me on fb, she is a soapmaker and is off to the USA in June to do the 3 day intensive soaping course at bramble berry how cool is that, on her return she wants to set up some soapmaking courses and wants to get me involved. What is really exciting is she travels a lot and there is a real market opening in Europe for good soap and is very keen to look at it further. She is just months away from completing a Phd so not stupid by any means so I am so excited by this!!!!!!!
Kev has jsut informed me that our camera records so would have to find out if it would download to utube. Promise I will look into this early next week, just did a market yesterday and have four nightshifts ahead of me and tired at the start of them!!!!! Will play with the camera and see what I can do maybe even if I loaded it onto USB stick and sent it to one of you girls that is a little more cluey as I am just a simple soul :0).
SMF has some wonderful members who are all generous in their giving of advice and time. Okay I will record on our camera a soaping session thursday night this week and then get Kev to play with it and see if he can upload it to Utube      .


----------



## newbie (Feb 20, 2011)

Alright!!! Even if you can get it on a flash drive drive (stick thingey), I'm sure someone on the forum is pretty tech-oriented and can get it uploaded. Wooohooo!!! THanks, Lyn!!


----------



## GreenScene (Feb 21, 2011)

I was so aggravated yesterday. I'd planned a yellow and green loaf using yuzu FO. Green bottom layer, yellow top layer with green curls embedded. I had the curls all laid out, but I figured, what the heck - I'll try a Lynn top again. Know what? It WORKED! I think I just hadn't been letting it set up enough, as the soap was at a very thick pudding stage when it worked. Almost all of my tops are very textured, but don't have the same look as Lynn's, but this one was perfect! And then there were all of those stupid soap curls, which of course meant the top texture was pointless. I was tempted to forget about the curls altogether, but I didn't, and now I regret it. Who knows how long it'll be before I manage that again?! LOL Ah, well. Maybe next time!


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 21, 2011)

Yay for you gotta give us some pics :0)


----------



## igbabygirl (Feb 21, 2011)

Newbie, I love the colors in your soap, they look so rich and regal.  I also can't wait to see the tutuorial that Lyn is going to do.  I have tried and tried to get a textured top and it is no where close to what Lyn or others have done.  One batch I played with for thirty minutes  :shock:  and My son thought that I was crazy playing with it so much, alas no success.  :cry:


----------



## newbie (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh Greenscene, you have to post some pictures! That's very exciting! I'm not sure what you mean about the curls ruining the tops, but it still has to be pretty good!

THanks IG! I haven't even tried textured tops yet so I'm awaiting the tutorial with bated breath as well. I like working flat and doing things with colors, but it's nice to have a variety of looks to work with and I'm seriously lacking in texture. My son thinks I'm nuts for soaping, period, much less playing around for a half hour with a spoon (or whatever people use). Can't wait to hear his commentary once that starts!


----------



## dcornett (Feb 22, 2011)

newbie, I love those colors too! Very pretty!


----------



## GreenScene (Feb 24, 2011)

newbie said:
			
		

> Oh Greenscene, you have to post some pictures! That's very exciting! I'm not sure what you mean about the curls ruining the tops, but it still has to be pretty good!



I don't know how to explain it. I did what I normally do with my tops, which is to wait until they're in the mold and setting up pretty well, then poke around at them with a skewer, chopstick, or popsicle stick, depending on my mood. I've never had much luck with the whisk patterns, though I know a lot of other soapers do lovely work with those. Anyway, I waited until the soap was a little thicker than I normally would have and used a popsicle stick to texture the top. I drug it along each side of the mold so that it was higher in the middle than on the sides, then I just swirled the stick around the middle part so it had that same kind of light, lovely top like Lyn's always do. 

BUT. I had already planned on putting green curled embeds in the top of this loaf. They were all cut and laying out, and I foolishly figured I'd go ahead and stick with my original plan. The force of pushing the curls into the top pretty much flattened out all the work I had done to get it looking like Lyn's do, so it was all for nothing! I'm going to do another loaf tomorrow instead of a slab, just so I can try my hand at it again. 

Here's a picture of the soap curls, though. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## newbie (Feb 24, 2011)

I see what you mean. I can't really see the textured part through the curls, and it may have flattened it, but that's a dang cute soap! All put together like that, it looks like curly blue hair! I'm sorry it didn't work out that time, but next time.... And more pictures when you do, please!!


----------



## peechee (Feb 25, 2011)

omg these are so amazing! i'm jelly!


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 25, 2011)

Those Rock :0)


----------



## ewenique (Feb 25, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## llineb (Mar 1, 2011)

ooooooooooh...I'm so glad you posted this.  i was wondering how everyone was doing this.
Thanks for sharing!!!!!!
btw...they are gorgeous!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh I love 'em!! I think they turned out great!!


----------



## Relle (Mar 2, 2011)

They mightn't have worked out like you planned, they are gorgeous though.

Relle.


----------

